# Going on Vacation, what to do with Betta?



## cyrina116 (May 18, 2008)

We're going on vacation next week for a week. We don't have anyone nearby that would come and feed/take care of our bettas while we are gone. Will they be okay for a week?

i bought some betta 7-day fish food feeders, the little tablet things. and it says it will feed a betta for a week and not cloud the water. Two of my bettas have a filter, so i'm not too worried about the cloudiness, but one of them does not (very tiny female betta and she's in a 1 gallon tank).

Should i risk it and leave them with the tablets, or would it be better to not put them in there and leave them for the week? i've read that they can go a month without eating and still be okay.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Return the feeder blocks to your store. I am sure these contain plaster of Paris which can mess your water. It was there just to prevent the food from disintegrating quickly.:roll: Leave them without food for a week.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

yea like Lupin said return the feeders back, all other members have said that it can really unbalance your water parameter. In the wild they wouldnt get food every day or not alot of it so they can usually cope without food. Have a nice vacation


----------

